# Buying Grain In Perth



## Beerbuoy (9/1/13)

Where do people buy their grain in Perth? I moved over from qld about 18mths ago and have just about expended my grain supplies.

I can't seem to find anywhere that sells grain by the sack at a reasonable price.

Are there any grain bulk buys? I had a troll through the bulk buy section but couldn't find anything.

There must be a better option then paying $6 per kilo at LHBS.


----------



## mika (9/1/13)

Roy at TWOC in Bibra Lake (www.homebru.com) have sharpened their pencils recently and not bad on price and selection.
My pick would be Nev at Gryphon Brewing, he's in Bayswater, bit better for Northerners.
And I hear Neil at Brewmart (up North somehwere, maybe south Geraldton) is also doing bag's of grain at good prices.

The West Coast Brewers usually offers a range of bulk buy's through out the year, timing could be a bit off for you at the moment. But we're always looking for new members. Meet in Rivervale, 2nd Monday of each month. Link should be in my signature.


----------



## Philthy79 (9/1/13)

mika said:


> Roy at TWOC in Bibra Lake or Nev at Gryphon Brewing




+1


----------



## Diesel80 (9/1/13)

mika said:


> Roy at TWOC in Bibra Lake (www.homebru.com) have sharpened their pencils recently and not bad on price and selection.
> My pick would be Nev at Gryphon Brewing, he's in Bayswater, bit better for Northerners.
> And I hear Neil at Brewmart (up North somehwere, maybe south Geraldton) is also doing bag's of grain at good prices.
> 
> The West Coast Brewers usually offers a range of bulk buy's through out the year, timing could be a bit off for you at the moment. But we're always looking for new members. Meet in Rivervale, 2nd Monday of each month. Link should be in my signature.




Brewmart is in Bayswater also.
Dead easy to get to off the Tonkin Hwy. Close the the Collier road exit. Bought my last 4 bags from here.
Prices are on par with TWOC. 

I live north near Joondalup and have travelled to TWOC (worth it for the smell that hits you as you walk in the door), but this was before I looked up Brewmart, much closer to me.

I will have to try Nev's shop out soon (Gryphon). Also looks to have good deal on Metro delivery for grain. Was like $10 delivery when i looked last. Not sure how many sacks that would cover but could be an option too. However you don't get to talk sh1t with the owner then.

EDIT: looks like Nev has his grain on special atm. Timing could be perfect for you BB.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## krausenhaus (9/1/13)

Definitely go Nev.

Gryphon Brewing

I use TWOC when I haven't had a chance to pre-order and need something same day, but the customer service at Gryphon (i.e. beer and shit-talking) can't be beat.


----------



## Diesel80 (9/1/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Definitely go Nev.
> 
> Gryphon Brewing
> 
> I use TWOC when I haven't had a chance to pre-order and need something same day, but the customer service at Gryphon (i.e. beer and shit-talking) can't be beat.




What is the shop address?

Seems to be absent from the website, or at least not easy to find.
Can't even find Gryphon Brewing in the YP/WP.

Is this store a front, like the dodgey bakery in Weeds?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## WitWonder (9/1/13)

Diesel80 said:


> What is the shop address?
> 
> Seems to be absent from the website, or at least not easy to find.
> Can't even find Gryphon Brewing in the YP/WP.
> ...


Nev operates from his house in Bassendean.


----------



## Diesel80 (9/1/13)

WitWonder said:


> Nev operates from his house in Bassendean.



That would explain it.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## jyo (9/1/13)

It's dodgey. I have spent hours there with minimal recollection of what has happened. 



Diesel80 said:


> Is this store a front, like the dodgey bakery in Weeds?
> 
> Cheers,
> D80


----------



## paulmclaren11 (9/1/13)

Brewcraft in Joondalup, whilst mainly a kit and kilo based store (and generally overpriced) got me a sack of JW Pilsner malt in for $65. Saved me a journey for base malt.

Their grain selection is very limited but was told they could do sacks of what they sell (crystal, munich etc).

I am most likely going to hit up Brewmart this weekend for some spec grains, hops and yeast, I haven't been out there but definately closer than TWOC (I too am out near Joondalup).

Will also give Nev's store a crack too one day.


----------



## krausenhaus (9/1/13)

jyo said:


> It's dodgey. I have spent hours there with minimal recollection of what has happened.



I've always wondered what that pack of Rohypnol was for.


----------



## benno1973 (9/1/13)

Nev at Gryphon is my first choice. He's 10-15% cheaper than Brewmart (which is much closer to me) on grain and a good bloke to deal with. Neil at Brewmart is a nice guy too, and to his credit, has built the business up from a K&K store to proactively order fittings/equipment/ingredients for AG brewers. So I generally support a combination of the 2 stores. When I can find the time to brew.


----------



## lukasfab (9/1/13)

Nevs the man for your grain!


----------



## drew9242 (9/1/13)

krausenhaus said:


> but the customer service at Gryphon (i.e. beer and shit-talking) can't be beat.



This is why I go to Nevs. Beer and shit talking and cheap grain. Can't go wrong.


----------



## WitWonder (9/1/13)

Drew9242 said:


> This is why I go to Nevs. Beer and shit talking and cheap grain. Can't go wrong.


Wait wait wait - he sells grain??


----------



## Beerbuoy (10/1/13)

Thanks for the response guys. I checked out the Gryphon web site. Looks like what I'm after. The price on most of his stuff looks more like what I'm used to.

Are there any AG brewers in the Ellenbrook area? I'm keen to catch up with some like minded people and swap some beers. 

Cheers, Beerbuoy.


----------



## keifer33 (10/1/13)

I have actually just moved into an estate a few minutes from Ellenbrook on the weekend. Not much beer flowing atm but hope to brew again soon and would be happy to swap a few.


----------



## Beerbuoy (10/1/13)

keifer33 said:


> I have actually just moved into an estate a few minutes from Ellenbrook on the weekend. Not much beer flowing atm but hope to brew again soon and would be happy to swap a few.



Nice one. I'm in the process of upgrading and building a new brew rig atm so not much brewing here for a couple weeks but once its up and running I'm keen.


----------



## capsicum (15/1/13)

I've always gone to TWOC, mainly because I like poking around/wasting money in the shop


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/1/13)

Gryphon Brewing - the most pollitically incorrect brew shop in WA - he has my business.


----------



## amcqueen (18/1/13)

<blockquote class='ipsBlockquote'data-author="keifer33" data-cid="988011" data-time="1357770407"><p>
I have actually just moved into an estate a few minutes from Ellenbrook on the weekend. Not much beer flowing atm but hope to brew again soon and would be happy to swap a few.</p></blockquote>


----------



## amcqueen (18/1/13)

Welcome to the hood my friend.


----------



## keifer33 (19/1/13)

Thanks for the welcome amcqueen.


----------



## Brad Sofield (19/1/13)

TWOC for supplies and always free good advice. His store is like a lolly shop for blokes. Lots of hidden treasures.


----------



## samward (19/1/13)

If i'm organised ahead of time, I will go see Nev (Gryphon Brewing). Otherwise Neil (Brewmart) is good for last minute items. 

Both are also very good for hunting down weird bits or odd things when you are trying to build something custom and not quite off the shelf.

I'm not in Ellenbrook, but I am just down the road in Wanneroo.


----------



## Hawko777 (21/1/13)

keifer33 said:


> I have actually just moved into an estate a few minutes from Ellenbrook on the weekend. Not much beer flowing atm but hope to brew again soon and would be happy to swap a few.


Hey Dude,
I'm in Ellenbrook, if you like we can hook up for a beer and maybe check each others gear out, talk shite over a pint.
I've always gone to twoc, but, his prices are a bit high on the grain. Just bought $800 of gear from him.

I have been absent from this forum and WestCoast Brewers for some time due to work, but have started getting back into brewing again.


----------

